
Robot Asimo can understand three voices at once  - nickb
http://technology.newscientist.com/channel/tech/dn14105-robot-asimo-can-understand-three-voices-at-once.html
======
Tichy
Sidenote: most women I know can follow several conversations at the same time.
In a restaurant, they always know what people on adjacent tables are talking
about.

~~~
cglee
This comment reminds me of the time I read an article about some triviality of
women. The article was accompanied by a photo, with the caption "A woman
shopping in grocery store". The article had nothing to do with shopping or
groceries.

~~~
Tichy
The article mentioned that the robot can do something humans supposedly can
not do, listen to several voices at the same time. I am ready to believe that
it is true for men, but maybe not for women.

Maybe you just need to think around some more corners than you usually do...

